# Unpriced Jar



## bottleboy311 (Aug 24, 2015)

Pick a jar up in Tenn. at the 127 World's Longest Yard Sale. Root Mason Aqua HG with a dot after Mason, Red Book #2510-1. Only problem is it is marked Unpriced, in the Red Book #10 (do not have #11 yet). Does anyone have Red Book #11 and is it price? Also was wondering what Unpriced means? Is it an unlisted price because it was just been discovered and there have been very few sold on the market? And is this mean we should considered it rare jar? Here a two picks.


----------



## MNJars (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice jar - They are less common than the version without the dot, but are available.  I think unpriced usually means that there wasn't enough information available on past sales to properly assign a value range.  I don't recall off hand what the Redbook 11 says.  $25 or a little more seems reasonable to me. What are the jars surrounding it in your pictures?  They look nice too!


----------



## bottleboy311 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks MNJars. From left to right, HG, Qt, Pint Globe Amber (Quart is nice Yellow Amber), Unmarked Wax Sealer Turn Mold, and The "Masons" Improved (Red Book #1994). Wish I had the milk glass disk immerser that goes with it. Just a few of 250 plus  jars I have.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 24, 2015)

Interesting   I have been listing and describing jsrs, and I find that a lot of them do not have transfer beads for the take-out bottle pick up and carry out to the dead plate for delivery to the lehr carrying belt transfer to the annealing lehr.  They mist have done it with the threads.  Just never noticed it before.  RED M.


----------



## jargeezr (Aug 25, 2015)

Red Book 11 prices 2510-1 at $25-35 for HG aqua and $35-50 for HG Light Green. Good find.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 26, 2015)

I like it.  I have been cataloging my jars.  They are interestug to study. RED M.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 26, 2015)

Bottleboy. What ii implied with the word immerser.  RED M.


----------

